# Portable JRE auf USB Stick



## strato (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo User, ich bin in Java noch ein Newbi, allerdings geht es hier mehr um Einstellungen.
Folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte von einem Stick den portablen Firefox zu einer URL starten diese URL benötigt die "jre", diese gibt es ebenfalls als portable Version für den USB Stick, so dass der Rechner unberührt bleibt.
Ich habe alles auf dem Stick installiert, jedoch muss man wahrscheinlich noch die Umgebungsvariablen auf dem Rechner zuweisen.Oder? Wenn ja, wie wenn der Stick immmer andere Laufwerksbezeichnungen hat???
Hat jemand von Euch Profis evl. eine Ahnung, was ich falsch mache.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für Eure Mühe. :rtfm:


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2010)

Der portable FF ist also mit auf dem Stick? Dann geht das über relative Pfadangaben. Also Ohne Laufwerkbuchstaben. Schau dir mal diesen FAQ-Beitrag an, da könntest du das ableiten: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## strato (21. Apr 2010)

Danke L-ectron-X erst mal für die schnelle Hilfe die auch in die richtige Richtung geht. Leider habe ich nicht alles verstanden ich versuch es Dir mal zu erläutern:
1 Firefox ist auf USB Stick
2 JRE ebenfalls
3 die auf meinem Homerechner von Java erstellte Datei kopiere ich auf den Zielrechner z. B. auf C:/Temp 
dort packe ich die autorun.inf hinein. So jetzt kommt das mit dem ICON???
Dann wie kann ich bat Datei anpassen? Dort wo "Dein Programm" steht soll ich dort "Firefox.exe" eintragen oder Dein.jar aber Firefox ist doch kein .jar Programm.
Es wäre nett wenn du mir noch ein wenig unterstützung geben würdest, denn genau das habe ich gesucht.

:applaus:
Nochmals DANKE und Gruß starto


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2010)

Ich habe das mal probiert nachzuvollziehen. Im Firefox portable finde ich keine Einstellungen für Java.
Man kann aber ein Java-Plugin direkt im Browser über Tools -> Addons herunterladen. Die Plugins werden dann vermutlich auf dem Stick im Verzeichnis data/plugins abgelegt.
Das habe ich jetzt allerdings nicht ausprobiert. Bleibt die Frage, wo die Einstellungen für Java sind.


----------



## strato (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo nochmal!
Mein Problem ist das die URL, also die Internetseite die ich mit dem Firefox portable besuchen muss die jre benötigt um das Activex runterzuladen.
Ich habe folgendes schon ausprobiert: Ich habe die JRE auf dem Rechner fest installiert und dann die URL besucht und auf dieser URL ist ein LINK zum testen ob die Kompatibilität i.o ist.
Mit der fest installierten jre ist diese i.o. Aber auf dem Zielrechner später darf die jre nicht fest installiert werden, deshalb habe ich eine Alternative gesucht und bin bis hier her gekommen das es sogar eine portable Version der jre gibt, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich diese zum Laufen bringen kann.
Übrigens mit dem IE gehts auch ohne JRE aber der ist vollkommen auszuschliessen.
Kannst du mir evl. noch ein paar Tipps geben?
DANKE staro


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2010)

Ich habs mal durchprobiert. Es ist scheinbar nicht vorgesehen, eine portable JRE-Version in den portablen Firefox einzubinden. Die Java-Einstellungen fehlen gänzlich.


----------



## strato (21. Apr 2010)

Danke L-ectron-X nochmals für die Mühe, war echt nett.:toll:
Warte noch ein, zwei Tage und schliesse dann den Thread. Vielleicht hat jemand so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, wirklich schade, ich dachte mit deinem Link hätte ich mein Ziel fast erreicht.;(


----------

